# nat freischalten für pcanywhere



## catchon (4. Oktober 2003)

hi,
habe folgendes problem:
ich habe einen smc barricade broadband router und möchte pcanywhere zum laufen bringen. um von aussen auf ein einen pc hinter dem router zugreifen zu können, muss man den nat freischalten (port 5631 und port 5632). wie zum teufel mache ich das? und wie prüfe ich ob er auch wirklich freigeschaltet ist? was macht dann eigendlich die firewall? gibt es die dann noch?

fragen über fragen.... hoffentlich kann jemand helfen....

gruss + danke


----------



## spritzkuchen (7. Oktober 2003)

Du musst die Ports in den virtual Servers eintragen und als IP-Adresse die lokale IP-Adresse des Rechners auf dem PCAnywhere läuft. Das war schon alles 

mfg
Spritzkuchen


----------

